# petsmart, petco, or other pet stores



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Where can I get corries or ottos, for my sorority. I know a couple of you mentioned it before, that instead of plecos (for a ten gallon tank) corries or ottos (in a school) would be good.




PLZ leave suggestions
thanks K stiles


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought my peppered cories at Petsmart.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

you can find Otos and Cories at both Petco and Petsmart. I got my Otos from Petsmart.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

also they have a variety of cories


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Petsmart has cories.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

sweet, thats great to know, a petsmart is about five min. from where I live


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Also, if they dont have them now, they might get them in stock later. Just ask.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

My local Petsmart has both, but my local Petco only has cories


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

most places has some kinda of cory, ive seen pygmy, albino, peppered, and julies or w/e. Otos down here are alot harder to find. Ive only found one store that sells them, and its just a LFS. No petco, petsmart or supermakret around here sells them for me


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

*Lol*



AlexXx said:


> most places has some kinda of cory, ive seen pygmy, albino, peppered, and julies or w/e. Otos down here are alot harder to find. Ive only found one store that sells them, and its just a LFS. No petco, petsmart or supermakret around here sells them for me


 LOL alexXx is that a frown face, or happy face?:lol:


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

well I guess I answered my own quesion in a quote


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i want to add some julii cories to one of my tanks and would love to get my hands on some panda cories, so cute


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

do cories look like catfish?, I saw some ottos, albino cories, zebra (I think) cories. Ottos are awsome!!!! they had them at petsmart, someone said (on this website can't remember who) they like to school, is this true?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

otos dont have to school together, you can have 2 in a tank and theyll be fine


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They have all kinds of Cories at my Petsmart, but no Otos. I don't know if you have Big Al's there, but they have pretty much every fish imaginable!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

what is big al's?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

It's a large aquarium store, I just discovered recently myself. It has a huge selection of everything! There's like a whole wall of just plastic and silk plants.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

???

is it a chain of stores?


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes Big Als is a chain petstore they are in Canada.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

oh in WI I guess I don't get it here. what a shame... it sounds like they have great stuff!!!


----------

